

Warren Buffett's Best Productivity Hack Is a Simple 2-List System - wyclif
http://www.businessinsider.com/warren-buffett-productivity-trick-2014-9

======
cJ0th
"System" is a rather grandiose term for something that can essentially be
described as: choose what (not) to do (or in one word: prioritize). May I ask
why we have submissions like this so often? I genuinely can't find any purpose
in those stories.

